# problem with microsoft for the mac



## 9408 (Jul 18, 2000)

I've lost my "microsoftdialoglib" somehow. Anyone know where I can get a copy? I'm NOT running Word (for Mac) 6.0.1 on my hand-me-down Powerbook 5300, os 8.5. 



TIA.


----------



## Andrew Campb (Jun 21, 2005)

An said:


> I've lost my "microsoftdialoglib" somehow. Anyone know where I can get a copy? I'm NOT running Word (for Mac) 6.0.1 on my hand-me-down Powerbook 5300, os 8.5.
> 
> TIA.


 Hi - I'm having the same problem - did you get an answer to this question?

andrew


----------

